# WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Greetings from Tropea, Costa dei Dei, Calabria.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Today


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Last night. With the bar maid for contrast.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

No bar maids for me this morning. Only toast bread and milk tea for brekky. Have a good Friday Comrades.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*





Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Hi all , Poljot chronology today . cheers . DW..


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

I am going on vacation so next 3 weeks this 2 guys...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

My early post-Soviet era Sturmanskie, which I recently performed a full service on:









The hands were originally silver when I purchased the watch, but I painted them black during the service, because I found the silver hands too hard to see against the grey dial in most lighting conditions.

I regulated the watch two weeks ago, and it has currently lost a total of 3 seconds. It seems to lose about 2-3 seconds during the day when I'm wearing it, and gains most of that back overnight (laying dial up), and the rest on the weekend. I fully expect it to be back to +/-1 second by Monday morning.


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Raketa


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## BizzyC (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

I thought this would be a good start to August.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Started the month with my mid 80s 3133.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

*BIG ZER0* "Export" for the first day of August b-)


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Started the month with this..


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

This is my first, but hopefully not the last Russian watch in my collection and I'm loving it!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

I wear my one and only Green Tankist today; after long time...


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Hi all , it's the turn of the Bostok le . Cheers .DW..


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Hope August is treating you all well


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



















Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

What a beautiful August evening it was last night, it called for a night out in the historic quarter of Lincoln with some of my family - and it was time my Sturmanskie Gagarin 17j had an airing&#8230;

Mojitos on the Cloud Bar roof terrace in Lincoln



























Youngest offspring&#8230;










On to the Castle Gate Indian restaurant - the very best Indian cuisine in Lincoln!
 


 

Tandoori lamb chops










Bhindi









And finally a large VSOP Almanac back at the Cloud Bar to finish









The old Gagarin is keeping perfect time and is still ticking away quite happily 21 hours after being wound up


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Take 1: 090 waiting for brekky earlier with traditional milk tea. Happy with the 2-piece nylon strap. Comfy.










Take 2: now for some coffee and crepes










Have a good Sunday Comrades.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Oops! Just posted in July!
Here we go again 
Morning everyone - hoping for a hot one after a changeable couple of days. Going prepared with the Luch on a nylon strap








For your nursing daughter, Geoff, how about a Chaika medical watch, with pulsemeter reading?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Enjoying the sunshine, Its about time it stopped raining


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Doh! I just found the August thread. Have a great Sunday. 1970's Luch. 2209 Ultra Slim.


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Beautiful weather today so we get ready for the beach.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

We're keeping current with the times now, OhDark30! ;-)









Gagarin 30th Anniversary


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Oops! Just posted in July!
> Here we go again
> Morning everyone - hoping for a hot one after a changeable couple of days. Going prepared with the Luch on a nylon strap
> 
> ...


 As I said in July  Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes Kath, those watches are really her - especially the gold tinted one. I will begin looking out for one of those now - thank you!!!


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

poljot B-Uhr today


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

I love the old PRIMs. Mine is taking a holiday at the watchmaker for a tune up and cleaning.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Accidentally posted in July yesterday. Oops! Wearing this again today. Love everything about this watch except for the 18mm lug width.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Old and new..


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Wearing a Vostok amphibian as we drive into Colorado


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

I am temporarily referring to this post as WRWW. Today was definitely a first. Met Jose M from this forum in San Jose, Costa Rica to compare Vostoks and swap wish lists. He even managed to pimp up my Seiko SKX with a gift of a Costa Rican NATO as well as giving me a lovely Soviet pocket chronograph. Jose, I hope you get that 3133 someday!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> I am temporarily referring to this post as WRWW. Today was definitely a first. Met Jose M from this forum in San Jose, Costa Rica to compare Vostoks and swap wish lists. He even managed to pimp up my Seiko SKX with a gift of a Costa Rican NATO as well as giving me a lovely Soviet pocket chronograph. Jose, I hope you get that 3133 someday!
> 
> View attachment 1585070
> 
> ...


Very cool, guys! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Nice to see when forum members meet. Also to be able to put face to names.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Its *''Lights Out'' *here in the UK tonight at 10 to reflect on all those lost from all of the nations in the First World War. There is more information on the government website.
I went to the church at Bishops Castle this morning, as they have a memorial, and I noticed the union flag at half mast.

























My son's rifle detachment (army cadets) laid one of the wreaths.

















I wore my 1969 (army issue) Smiths W10.

Bishops Castle was only a small village then. Below is a list of those that did not come home.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Thanks lucky watch!
Thought I'd share this, a massed ice sculpture in Birmingham on Saturday, to remember those who died in WWI 
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-28621777








my pic
Back in a bit with a watch or so


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



gekos said:


> I am going on vacation so next 3 weeks this 2 guys...
> View attachment 1582191


Walter White b-) ??
I love the Monaco |>


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

^^ Perfectly equipped, Ric 
This afternoon/ evening I've been wearing my Sekonda badged 2209


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Sturmanskie 31659 all day today...









Date not correct - never are on my collection, well I suppose there's a 1 in 31 chance of getting it right occasionally - only a day out today...


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Luch 2209 today.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Каков отец, такова и дочь!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

May 'n my girl indeed mate. Cheers


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Lovely watch stand Geoff, what kind of wood is that?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



jmreynolds said:


> Lovely watch stand Geoff, what kind of wood is that?


Thanks JM! I'm afraid I don't know what kind of wood it is, but I can tell you the guy who makes it lives in Scotland and his name is Derek. Here's a thread on his watch stands, with Lucky Watch's single stand which I think cost £20, and mine which cost, if I remember correctly, £28...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-new-watch-stand-1037114.html

I'm sure he'd ship to the States


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Good morning comrades


----------



## frjack (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Reno said:


>


Nice watch. Thanks for making me remember Space 1999.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Poljot/Sekonda 2612.1 alarm watch on a modified olive drab NATO strap:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

This tonight. I love this watch!!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

My first Russian watch, and still one of my faves


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Hi all , today it's the 090 se on a Berenger nato from Natostrapco relaxing in the sunshine .Have a great day . DW.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



frjack said:


> Nice watch. Thanks for making me remember Space 1999.


Thanks frjack ;-)


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

New Vympel today. Was a little more expensive, but the condition made it worth it.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Strela with one of many handmade straps i have from Steve-o-Straps.4mm thick,Chicago screws.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Again today.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Amphibian with swapped brassed bezel


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



93EXCivic said:


> Amphibian with swapped brassed bezel


I love this dial! But I need another Amphibia like I need another hole in my head!


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

At Black Canyon of Gunnison National Park










Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Today I'm wearing my new cool Scuba Dude, awesome gift from Tom aka Astute-C, we met this weekend here in Costa Rica, great great guy! I'm sure you will meet him some day! 
I hope you are having a great time here Tom, come back soon.


































Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Have a great wednesday comrades.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Raketa marine radio room 24 this evening.....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Poljot 2614
Not at the seaside, so this postcard will have to do


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Vostok today


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

My old Vostok 2209 Amphibia watching the sun go down


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> My old Vostok 2209 Amphibia watching the sun go down


That's a beauty, Geoff!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



JonS1967 said:


> That's a beauty, Geoff!


Thank you Jon, that's very kind - it's one of my favourites!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Thought I'd stop here today and snap a pic...









This is the now abandoned rail bed of the very first railroad out of Toronto, Ontario, and Collingwood, Ontario, was it's terminus - not a connection to Montreal, or New York, as one might have guessed.

There is actually a Russian connection to the history of the railway, which is over 150 years old. In appreciation for the Dominion of Canada's contributions during the Crimean war, Queen Victoria sent her son, Albert Edward, Prince of Wales, and later King Edward VII, to Canada for a four month tour. One of the stops on the tour was Collingwood, which he arrived at by train on Sept 10, 1860.

Another notable to pass over this spot was the first prime minister of Canada, Sir John A. Macdonald.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

I've been trying for five days to get a wi-fi signal strong enough to post this. Amphibia 710 with a bit of Kathmandu in the background.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Trying to be jack bauer today..lol. good morning comrades.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Thank you Jon, that's very kind - it's one of my favourites!


I can see why it's one of your favorites. It's in beautiful condition! I just ordered a similar one from Amil but it's not as nice.
Cheers,
Jon


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



rain dog said:


> I've been trying for five days to get a wi-fi signal strong enough to post this. Amphibia 710 with a bit of Kathmandu in the background.


Love it, the more unusual the better. Can you get one from the top of Everest? Oh love the watch too BTW.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

"Rainbow Loom" elastic bands strap made by my daughter.


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Just put my Kommie on a mesh bracelet from Strapcode


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*









http://www.tate.org.uk/whats-on/tate-modern/exhibition/malevich


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> Love it, the more unusual the better. Can you get one from the top of Everest? Oh love the watch too BTW.


Ha! Thank you, but with my knees, I'm lucky to make it to the rooftop of my hotel. Maybe a shot with Lake Fewa a bit later.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



JonS1967 said:


> I can see why it's one of your favorites. It's in beautiful condition! I just ordered a similar one from Amil but it's not as nice.
> Cheers,
> Jon


And the first generation Vostok Amphibia 2209 with the 350 case makes up my pair - both have Cyrillic dials and so much character - and I love them both equally, very much!

The Tonneau case piece came out of the collection of a forum member in the US, and the first generation 350 case piece came from a particularly dodgy source in Ukraine 


Thank you again Comrade Jon!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Back in NY and a Poljot 3017 today: first Soviet on my wrist in a fortnight:






I had been wearing a Hamilton Pioneer (think homage to the old WW2 era powered Urofa 59 pilot chronos like Tutima, Glashutte, etc AND 1MWF) for the last 2 weeks while home for a wedding and visiting family, etc.

The Queen's View just north of Pitlochry (whisky country) and looking towards Loch Tummel and beyond (with and without the Hammy).


















A view of Loch Lomond from the loch (on boat from Balmaha to Luss)






The Vikings have returned to Largs (on Ayrshire coast)!






The view from Stirling Castle looking towards the Wallace monument - somewhat timely in light of the upcoming referendum on independence in September






And a local at Scone Palace in Perth


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Brilliant pics Comrade Ham2, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Today saturn CCCP.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Geoff Adams said:


> Brilliant pics Comrade Ham2, thank you for sharing!


Cheers Comrade Geoff


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Post Soviet Shturmanskie 3133 from yesterday. I'm wearing it today too. Sorry for the crappy cell phone capture


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

One of my grails



merl said:


>


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> And the first generation Vostok Amphibia 2209 with the 350 case makes up my pair - both have Cyrillic dials and so much character - and I love them both equally, very much!
> 
> The Tonneau case piece came out of the collection of a forum member in the US, and the first generation 350 case piece came from a particularly dodgy source in Ukraine
> 
> Thank you again Comrade Jon!


They sure make an excellent pair, Geoff! Nicely done! I'll post some pics when my new Soviets arrive (I ordered 2). I don't expect them to arrive very soon though.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just collected this from the post office.

















Brought along a spare strap and after setting the date, it's working well. Happy.









Have a great Friday too Comrades.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

090 Arrived.

Took my 4 year old son exactly 30 seconds to repurpose the box it came in.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

World time today


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A rare Sekonda for Friday


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Time for a bit of Aviation


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Arrived today - my Vostok Cadet Red Star Rising with battleship - English language dial from a period before the dissolution of the Soviet Union


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

She loves my little gift ;-)


















Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Home at last after a 4 hour meeting in Birmingham city central then the long journey by cattle truck back to my very own beer garden.
Cheers comrades and have a great weekend wherever you are.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Today's Strela..


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Very nice!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Waiting to board...
Have a great weekend Comrades.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> She loves my little gift ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this is what you were talking about!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> So this is what you were talking about!


That's the one Tommy ;-)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



















Last day of our three week holiday, so the last day I'll be wearing the Vostok Amfibia 1967 while I rotate through the rest of my collection.

Ric


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Vostok amphibia on vacation in Rhodes-Greece! Have a great weekend!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

On the boat.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Amphibia from CCCP, strap from West Germany for Saturday

=Patti


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1590945


I definitely think the OKEAH looks best on mesh.

I typically let mine wind down every now and again, and I don't restart it until a month later when the date is accurate. It's on the 9th currently, so time to wind it up!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Skitalets said:


> I definitely think the OKEAH looks best on mesh.
> 
> I typically let mine wind down every now and again, and I don't restart it until a month later when the date is accurate. It's on the 9th currently, so time to wind it up!


Rare nowadays I set the date. This says 29th. btw
Don't see any point in needless wear. If close wind forward though.

Will have to get a better mesh for the Okeah. Agree that it is a mesh watch 
Cheers.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice day for a Sturmanskie


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Ocean on the river today.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Sturmanskie again today ...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Okeahs - reissue and re-reissue...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Yes. Reissue and reissue..
Still ocean for my singapore trip. From hotel balcony facing Suntec City.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

A good old diver for this beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



putra3007 said:


> Yes. Reissue and reissue..
> Still ocean for my singapore trip. From hotel balcony facing Suntec City.


 Most of the places I know in Singapore probably don't exist anymore. Hope you eat the most wonderful food, and have the most fantastic time, Comrade Putra!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah Geoff. Development everywhere. Guessed that's the price you pay in the name of globalisation.


----------



## Axiom (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*









Little gardening with a faithful Амфибия.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Axiom said:


> Little gardening with a faithful Амфибия.


What amazing ears that big black dog in the background has!


----------



## Axiom (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> What amazing ears that big black dog in the background has!


That's Gina, our family dobermann.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something iridescent - vostok 960 "Нептун"


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Axiom (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Ham2 said:


> Something iridescent - vostok 960 "Нептун"
> 
> View attachment 1591999


That's a beautiful Neptune, I've never seen that model.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Axiom said:


> That's a beautiful Neptune, I've never seen that model.


 I believe there are 4 dial models of the sun/moon sunset/sunrise Neptune - blue, green, brown and a rarer black/grey model.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Axiom (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Ham2 said:


> I believe there are 4 dial models of the sun/moon sunset/sunrise Neptune - blue, green, brown and a rarer black/grey model.


How hard would it be to get one? Green for example. Sorry for off topic.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Axiom said:


> How hard would it be to get one? Green for example. Sorry for off topic.


 This design of Neptune is difficult to find but do turn up on e-Bay occasionally (I think asap31 had one for sale very recently). You'll pay a premium for one due to their relative rarity.


----------



## Axiom (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Ham2 said:


> This design of Neptune is difficult to find but do turn up on e-Bay occasionally (I think asap31 had one for sale very recently). You'll pay a premium for one due to their relative rarity.


I thought so... It really is stunning. Thx for the info, I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

OKEAH on mesh!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

A recent acquisition..


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

My little big zero by the front lawn.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Wore my PAM for yesterday evening's function.








Swap back to this for brekky at the market.








Have a great Monday Comrades.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



putra3007 said:


> Wore my PAM for yesterday evening's function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a breakfast!!! fit for an emperor! Nice watch to go with such fine food Putra!


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Neptune just arrived so trying it out , had to change that strap though.
Anyone know if you can buy an after market single lug strap for it


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Pobeda!

(Going around the moat & city wall in Chiang Mai, Thailand)


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Volmax Patriot


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Strela today, and every day this week, as I've just joined The One Watch a Week Club over on f71:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Today at the park with my daughter.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Sunburst blue!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*









I saw a black bear today but failed to take a picture before he took off in the bush. This guy was not so shy...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Hi all , it's the Amphibia se on a nato today . cheers. DW. .






.






.


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*









Obviously


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Black on black Scuba Dude










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*








Lunokhod today


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

SE today


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

A special watch today - Well preserved 1961 Strela...


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Wow, that's a very well preserved Strela, mp34me!









I hear thunder...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Amphibia at Lake Nicaragua with the Maderas volcano in the background. Also included a pic of the other volcano on Isla Ometepe 'Concepcion.' Amphibia tested in water and in tropical rainstorm, 100% waterproof!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

























Interesting novel - thought provoking and darkly humorous. Hullo Russia, Goodbye England by Derek Robinson, follows the life of a Cold War Vulcan Pilot


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Vostok Amphibia!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Typical tea time in malaysia...


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

After weeks of wearing my OWC 9401 Snowflake today it is time for something completely different! My Sturmanskie Chrono on a C&B premium nato


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*









Same as yesterday


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Strela again today, but I've put it on a home made strap that I originally made for my Black Bay homage, as I found the RIOS strap too stiff to curve comfortably around my puny wrist:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A quiet day at home today in rainy NY - and an opportunity to wear something very rare from the aftermath of WW2; a 1МЧЗ Kirova (Urofa 59) from 1949.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Interesting novel - thought provoking and darkly humorous. Hullo Russia, Goodbye England by Derek Robinson, follows the life of a Cold War Vulcan Pilot


This looks right up my street. Must get a copy. Never tire of hearing the Vulcan engines roaring at airshows. Lets hope the Vulcan can keep flying.


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

The new 710


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

A well worn Okean...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

The sun came out so an excuse for a watch change to a very clean and shiny Strela


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

On my way home from the university at the end of the working day - I am fortunate to work in such a beautiful environment!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Ham2 said:


> A quiet day at home today in rainy NY - and an opportunity to wear something very rare from the aftermath of WW2; a 1МЧЗ Kirova (Urofa 59) from 1949.
> 
> View attachment 1595332


I think I've just fallen in love!!!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Great Thursday morning. Have a good day Comrades.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> I think I've just fallen in love!!!












She has many suitors!


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Good evening comrades! Please forgive me but I am wearing my new Shanghai 8120 reissue today. More pictures in the Chinese section.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Vostok old school style


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Today, a clean and crisp Strela from the mid 1970s...


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

What is the significance of the dial? What does it commemorate?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



jmreynolds said:


> What is the significance of the dial? What does it commemorate?












This is what I've put in my description on ebay - hope it's right - gulp!!!:

"The dial commemorates the first non-stop flight from Moscow over the North Pole to Vancouver (Washington, USA). This historic flight was performed between 18-20 June 1937 by the crew of a Tupolev ANT-25, which included the crew commander - V. P. Chkalov, co-pilot - G. F. Baidukov and navigator - A. V. Belyakov. "


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

In Tegucigalpa Honduras.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Wow Astute-C, nice what type of watch is this?


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> This is what I've put in my description on ebay - hope it's right - gulp!!!:
> 
> "The dial commemorates the first non-stop flight from Moscow over the North Pole to Vancouver (Washington, USA). This historic flight was performed between 18-20 June 1937 by the crew of a Tupolev ANT-25, which included the crew commander - V. P. Chkalov, co-pilot - G. F. Baidukov and navigator - A. V. Belyakov. "


I am on a government network, we can't see ebay.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



fliegerchrono said:


> Wow Astute-C, nice what type of watch is this?


Hi flieger,

It's a 110SE Vostok Amphibia from meranom.com

I've been wearing it all summer in all weathers and it's been very reliable and accurate.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

*WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> Hi flieger,
> 
> It's a 110SE Vostok Amphibia from meranom.com
> 
> I've been wearing it all summer in all weathers and it's been very reliable and accurate.


Darn! No 110se's available at meranom.com!
Anybody here who's got an alternative?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










This digital today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Poljot Olimpijskie today. Haven't had this one out in a while.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Trying out this one today. Happy Friday!!


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Prim fresh from a tune up an and cleaning.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

That Prim is lovely, jm!
And I'm enjoying all the different banknotes


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Mantis approved Amphibia










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Buran today..


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Ham2 said:


> A rare Sekonda for Friday
> 
> View attachment 1589937


Ham2 - is the dial a misprint?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

mp34me said:


> Ham2 - is the dial a misprint?


 Not a misprint. This is the rare non-telemeter version of this style of dial. I have only ever seen it in black and branded Sekonda.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



OhDark30 said:


> That Prim is lovely, jm


Thanks, found it in a market in Gaeta, Italy in the early 90s. Was told the crown was replaced to make it easier for a gent with arthritis to wind.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



jmreynolds said:


> What is the significance of the dial? What does it commemorate?


Cosmonaut Alexey Gubarev - Soyuz-28 space mission March 1978. He wore a black Sekonda Strela 3017 during the flight. (I bet you already knew that.;-))


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Vostok red sea amfibia today! Have a good weekend!


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Сделано в Куйбышеве, 1952г.

Made in Kuibyshev, 1952.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sturmanskie (raven) for a morning at the dojo


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Have a great weekend comrades.


----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*









Raketa Domino.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



lucky watch said:


> Have a great weekend comrades.
> 
> View attachment 1598919


Great photo! It really shows off the beautiful dial.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Hi all , this one for this evening , it's amazing what a setting sun can do to a pic. DW.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



lucky watch said:


> Have a great weekend comrades.
> 
> View attachment 1598919


 I'm waiting for the white dial version of this to come up with Mermanom, when it does I'll buy it - however seeing the beauty of your black dial, I may yet change my mind and get this one. Both always out of stock though.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Luch for washing helicopter engines today. English folks will like the placard.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Stupid phone........I give up!


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Russian watches invaded Barcelona!!!!


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



heimdalg said:


> Russian watches invaded Barcelona!!!!


Welcome to my city, though we have a few days with very badly time;-)


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Dear all,

I spent a good time in Florida,

best regards and enjoy your holidays

Dondomatic


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

The Mayan ruins at Copan, Honduras today.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> Mantis approved Amphibia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great photo!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> The Mayan ruins at Copan, Honduras today.
> 
> View attachment 1599217
> 
> View attachment 1599225


That's great Tom!!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

On a mission. Or should I say the Mission is on me..


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

One of my favorite Komandirskies...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> The Mayan ruins at Copan, Honduras today.
> 
> View attachment 1599217
> 
> View attachment 1599225


Awesome! The Mayans built some incredible (and mind boggling) structures. Some day I would love to see these ruins in person. Thanks for sharing, Astute-C!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



mp34me said:


> On a mission. Or should I say the Mission is on me..
> View attachment 1599360


Ah, so jealous. I was too late to the party for one of these. Maybe someday one'll crop up. The Kosmodrom will have to do for now. Anyone know if there are any more forum Vostok projects in the pipeline?


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Awesome! The Mayans built some incredible (and mind boggling) structures. Some day I would love to see these ruins in person. Thanks for sharing, Astute-C!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers Jon, off to Tikal soon so I'll post some more Russian-Maya photos then!


----------



## rain dog (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

The same Amphibia I posted a few days ago, against the front door of a cabin where I spent a few days. I thought the Amphibia's brass bezel looked good against the brass hardware of the door. Next is the view from that same front door, Lake Fewa, Pokhara, Nepal. The watch is a bit out of focus!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> Cheers Jon, off to Tikal soon so I'll post some more Russian-Maya photos then!


Nice! Enjoy your journey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

*Vintage Komandirskie

*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

The Royal Military Canal, which runs through Hythe in Kent, was built between 1804 and 1809 to halt the menace of Napoleon when England wasn't very friendly with who those who are now our very good friends, the French 


















And these are the guys who dug it out, the working class labourers and Navvies of the day&#8230; but hang on a minute, there's something intriguing about this photo&#8230;










What's that on the wrist of this heroic early 19[SUP]th[/SUP] century working class labourer???









I had no idea that the working class of England, who were very poor during this era, could afford luxury items such as Russian Strela watches, but maybe they did not buy them but rather were issued with them as part of the war effort&#8230;










So it was the Strela 1254, with the incredible 3133 movement, that was the 'tool' watch which helped the British to defeat Napoleon and his armies - you learn something new every day! Someone get this up on Wikipedia quick!









I will certainly be using this description on ebay in the unlikely event that I ever come to sell this watch.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> The Royal Military Canal, which runs through Hythe in Kent, was built between 1804 and 1809 to halt the menace of Napoleon when England wasn't very friendly with who those who are now our very good friends, the French
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelievable, who'have guessed eh? Apparently the slaves that built the Pyramids wore Okeahs to keep track of solar movements.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Lunch time. Will take a short nap thence alarm today. Good afternoon Comrades


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

tankodirskie


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Pulled this one out today.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Got the day off from work today!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



jmreynolds said:


> Pulled this one out today.


What is it JM? I think I like it...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

It is a Gruen designed piece with a Poljot quartz movement from the early 90s. Sort of an homage to the big diver pieces.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Good Tuesday morning Comrades.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



putra3007 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Comrades.


You have such nice variety in your collection, putra3007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> You have such nice variety in your collection, putra3007.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon. I am envious of your collection too which is equally great, if not better. Missing from my collection is the Subc though...lol


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



putra3007 said:


> Thanks Jon. I am envious of your collection too which is equally great, if not better. Missing from my collection is the Subc though...lol


Thanks, putra3007! The SubC no date is devine. It's in my list but it's too pricey I'm afraid. Do you prefer date or no date?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, putra3007! The SubC no date is devine. It's in my list but it's too pricey I'm afraid. Do you prefer date or no date?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I agree. Personally i prefer the no date due to the cyclop. The SD4000 would be ideal.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Wearing my "very good" to "excellent" Early '60s Vostok Volna this morning doing paper work. This is one of the best time keepers in my collection and I've never touched the movement.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



schnurrp said:


> Wearing my "very good" to "excellent" Early '60s Vostok Volna this morning doing paper work. This is one of the best time keepers in my collection and I've never touched the movement.


What a beautiful watch, schnurrp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Kayaking in La Jolla














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Carrying today.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Martins. said:


>


Goes really well with the Costa Rican NATO. I like it.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



MacRipper said:


>


Didn't realise these were available yet. Are they up on meranom.com?


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> Didn't realise these were available yet. Are they up on meranom.com?


No, this is a preproduction model for testing. Meranom put it up for sale on Facebook. It has only three pieces, each of a color. I bought the blue.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



jmreynolds said:


> Carrying today.


Same case (except the engraving on the inside of the lid) and hands as mine!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Another 24H today but this is my favourite amongst the few i had. Good morning all comrades.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



putra3007 said:


> Another 24H today but this is my favourite amongst the few i had. Good morning all comrades.


Another... great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Another... great looking watch! How does it work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Another... great looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

A Raketa perpetual calendar on my wrist and a copy of the Афинский Курьер in the background!









.....it will only take me a month to read!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



drbobguy said:


>


New Pobeda? How is it?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Hi all , this today .DW.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

At Tikal. All this Indiana Jones stuff is taking a terrible toll on my fabric strap, it's so filthy. Never do backpacking with a fabric strap.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



timanthes said:


> A Raketa perpetual calendar on my wrist and a copy of the Афинский Курьер in the background!
> 
> View attachment 1603380
> 
> ...


What's the book about Timanthes?


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> What's the book about Timanthes?


Russian - Greek (and viceversa) dictionary!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



GuessWho said:


> New Pobeda? How is it?


Alright, pretty small (35mm?) and lightweight. And quartz of course.

This is the Pobeda (Victory) Crimea 2014 edition. I'm only wearing it as a friend of mine gave it to me.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



drbobguy said:


> Alright, pretty small (35mm?) and lightweight. And quartz of course.
> 
> This is the Pobeda (Victory) Crimea 2014 edition. I'm only wearing it as a friend of mine gave it to me.


Saw them on the Raketa site. At that time there was no price published.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



drbobguy said:


> Alright, pretty small (35mm?) and lightweight. And quartz of course.
> 
> This is the Pobeda (Victory) Crimea 2014 edition. I'm only wearing it as a friend of mine gave it to me.


Haven't seen them on their website yet, so I was curious. Obviously they must only be for sale within Russia, unless I missed something.

Does the second hand sweep? Or is it a typical quartz "tick"?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Stainless steel "foreign" Poljot today....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

DMCBanshee said:


> Poljot Sturmanskie


Love it!!!!


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



GuessWho said:


> Haven't seen them on their website yet, so I was curious. Obviously they must only be for sale within Russia, unless I missed something.
> 
> Does the second hand sweep? Or is it a typical quartz "tick"?


Typical quartz tick. I'm not sure if you could even buy these. I have a friend who knows von Polier personally, and he gave him this watch. He told him they only made 500 of them, and are mostly giving them out as promotional materials for now, but that in the future they want them to be an affordable line of watches.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Whoops, posted this in the July thread on accident. Wearing it to work today even though it's a little small and a little dressy for my normal work situations. Had to wear it once though!
I'll probably wear it for my brother's wedding next week.

My first Russian, and I bought an Amphibian last night from zenitar. Addicted!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Arrived in the in-laws country with a compatible Russian watch


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Wearing my newest Amphibia this morning. I just love this watch! 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Another busy day at work...


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*














Pair of Russian beauties worn in August.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Gonna wear this tonight. Poljot Alarm, my latest acquisition. Also the smallest and oldest watch I own. Looks tiny on my ~8" wrist!


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

the watch ok ok ,very ok


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

@ Intercontinental Warsaw


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Working overtime today and lazy to set the date this morning. Happy hour also delayed, hope yours is on time.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Hey comrades. I got a new watch today and it's a holiday weekend here. This is my crab case Kirovskie from 1950 to 1960. Have a great weekend wherever you are. b-)


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



lucky watch said:


> Hey comrades. I got a new watch today and it's a holiday weekend here. This is my crab case Kirovskie from 1950 to 1960. Have a great weekend wherever you are. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1605862


That looks like a cracker Scott


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

This today.






. Have a good one.DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Vostok radio room! Have a great weekend!


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Jumping on the Kirovskie bandwagon.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Gets' lonely in the small hours at work












. DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Sorry everyone, couldn't resist going Swiss. TGIF!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

KGB model Komandirskie. Cheers.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1606808


Beautiful photo (and watch too, of course), artika!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Raketa.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful photo (and watch too, of course), artika!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.

Pity that pics. distort when shrinking to post.
About time I got a decent camera too, might help


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

New (19mm!) strap for my Strela.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Took our 8 year old nephew to Toys R Us today to choose his birthday present. He got a box of Lego Ninjaga - for myself I wanted these&#8230;











And these&#8230;










And this...











But Aunty Karen said NO!!! Not happy :-(


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Rush said:


> New (19mm!) strap for my Strela.
> 
> View attachment 1606988
> 
> View attachment 1606990


Wow! That strap looks awesome on your Strela!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Wow! That strap looks awesome on your Strela!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Finding a nice 19mm strap is hard.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Shturmanskie...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Mine says hi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Picture would be good lol










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Raketa *ATOM*


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Strela 3133 45 mm Volmax today... on a trip to VDNKh here in Moscow

































The other Vostok (spacecraft)

















Hotel Kosmos


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Something typical Polish to wear in Warsaw...









But then there is some hint in this very landmark in the background...









Does this ring a bell?









Now, what does one find inside a Polish watch?

























Yes, look at this!

And then, digging deeper, what does one even find in a genuinely Polish children book?

















Well, what do you know!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

today 090 SE with Nato...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

My new beater! 









I created a proper layered and transparent image of the watch F10 members helped create:









Sanded and base coated an old Pobeda dial:









...which maybe a bit small for this type of dial print but otherwise quite suitable for the project with the blued hands.

And printed to transparent mailing labels with sticky backs, on my not-so-great printer.









A better printer and transparent paper may produce even better results. :think:


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



polmax3133 said:


> My new beater!
> 
> View attachment 1608340
> 
> ...


Fantastic - I want one!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Geoff Adams said:


> Fantastic - I want one!


Hey, my first customer! ;-)

No problem at all, comrade Geoff!

Any old 1MWF watch with a dial that does not have angles or a date window on it will do. A few bucks for material and return postage costs. And any minor customization requests you may have.

Members can PM me if interested.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Lazy Sunday...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

At dinner, Rpaige wrocket on Australian Saltwater fish leather strap I produce for them








Before that, Chronostop


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*




GuessWho said:


> View attachment 1609148


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

I just ordered a new shirt to go with my Scuba Dude. b-)


----------



## stovey (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Ordered a new Amphibia for my adult son's birthday, but then saw it was going to arrive much too late for that so gave him something else. Now thinking of giving it to him for Christmas. But it's here, and I might as well wear it a little bit first. You know, to test it for him.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



stovey said:


> Ordered a new Amphibia for my adult son's birthday, but then saw it was going to arrive much too late for that so gave him something else. Now thinking of giving it to him for Christmas. But it's here, and I might as well wear it a little bit first. You know, to test it for him.
> 
> View attachment 1609338


Make sure you give it a thorough test and if it doesn't live up to your high standards best keep it for yourself and get him something else. :-d


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Hello, this is my first post on _f10_. Earlier this year OhDark30 sold me this cute little Wostok, which I selected, I'm afraid to say, entirely on looks, and with no regard for history ;-) It's small, slender and pretty, which is what I want in two-thirds of my watches. Mostly its been my going-out-and-drinking watch, but in the hot, muggy part of the summer at the start of August its lightness on the wrist made it very attractive day after day!









I'm going to be lurking about, learning, I hope, a useful repertoire of search terms, that I might in time find another couple of beautiful vintage manuals with which to gladden my heart, but I just wanted to say _Hi!_ as well. No doubt I'll be asking the odd dumb question from time to time, so please forgive that.... :roll:


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Der Amf said:


> Hello, this is my first post on _f10_. Earlier this year OhDark30 sold me this cute little Wostok, which I selected, I'm afraid to say, entirely on looks, and with no regard for history ;-) It's small, slender and pretty, which is what I want in two-thirds of my watches. Mostly its been my going-out-and-drinking watch, but in the hot, muggy part of the summer at the start of August its lightness on the wrist made it very attractive day after day!
> 
> View attachment 1609492
> 
> ...


A very warm welcome indeed from me to the forum Comrade Der Amf! A beautiful watch indeed, and no question at all is too dumb. Look forward to hearing from you, and seeing the pics you post up of your growing Russian watch collection, when you are ready&#8230;


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

1942 meets 2014 in the form of my Type-1 and the Lincoln Music Festival 2014 edition held over this public holiday weekend in the historic quarter of the City. The beer, as well as the bands, was outstanding! The lead singer in the middle belongs to my youngest daughter


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

A "near mint" soviet Vostok amphibian Old Ministry....


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Good Tuesday morning Comrades. Heading to work with KL Tower in sight.








Another look again...








Closer look...








Cheers!!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



lucky watch said:


> I just ordered a new shirt to go with my Scuba Dude. b-)


I did a little research and found only great reviews and comments about redbubble, I ordered one too, I bet yours will arrive faster, make sure to tell us how it is ;-)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Just got an email saying ''despatched'' b-)


jose-CostaRica said:


> I did a little research and found only great reviews and comments about redbubble, I ordered one too, I bet yours will arrive faster, make sure to tell us how it is ;-)
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










A ZAKAZ dirskie for today.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Love this Vympel. Wore it all weekend and now today.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

A new Vostok from Meranom.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Giving this old boy a bit ow wrist time today



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Wore this for a bit today.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

On a temporary strap. Going for a new leather one this weekend.










The Raketa as well.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A slightly modded Sekonda 3017


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

A little propaganda today. Typical malaysian brekky. Good day comrades.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

This today on a black-ops nato .DW.






.








sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

World time today.


----------



## braparound (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

I replaced the movement in my amphibia this morning. I'm glad to have it back in the rotation again!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

another Russian heavy week for me


----------



## Erwandy (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Matching up my Amphibia 110 with my Redwing Boots


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Today The Kosmodrom arrived with some Gummy Bears from Irina Maier!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Haven't worn this one in a while


----------



## pcke2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

A late Soviet era military issued 31659 Sturmanskie in near NOS condition with the original box and matched paperwork.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Have a great weekend friends. b-)


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

I recently joined the club. My only concern is the date wheel font. Should it be bold?


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Wham bam










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Yesterday...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

And today....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Morning comrades!
In a month of 'Augusterity', I've sworn off buying new watches, and avoided wruw threads to keep temptation at bay 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/augusterity-taking-acquiration-vacation-1063725.html
It's been great, and now that the Strela's back from repair (jammed hands after a fall from my bike), quite easy 
She's been on my wrist for the last week


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Morning comrades!
> In a month of 'Augusterity', I've sworn off buying new watches, and avoided wruw threads to keep temptation at bay
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/augusterity-taking-acquiration-vacation-1063725.html
> It's been great, and now that the Strela's back from repair (jammed hands after a fall from my bike), quite easy
> She's been on my wrist for the last week


I am so jealous at yours Strela!


----------



## frjack (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



Astute-C said:


> Today The Kosmodrom arrived with some Gummy Bears from Irina Maier!


Watch out for those Gummy Bears, if they're sugar free. Two or three will give a chap explosive diarrhoea, more or less immediately.

If they are, give them to someone you dislike intensely. Seriously. 

Sent from my fondleslab via teh interwebs and electrickery.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Walking in the hills today with an Amphibia.

















In the distance is Corndon Hill









Its a bit steep!









But you get to sit down at the top.

















No better place to sit and think about your next watch purchase!


----------



## blanchy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



lucky watch said:


> I just ordered a new shirt to go with my Scuba Dude. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1609209
> 
> ...


Thats one of my tshirts 

Hope you like it


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Beautiful view lucky, one of the reasons why I like visiting the UK.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

was wearing this one today...


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1615788
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615790


I love birch juice!


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

For the day...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

And for the evening...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



mp34me said:


> And for the evening...
> View attachment 1616286


Love the PI Strela...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Good morning Comrades. Wearing P7 on Malaysia's Independence Day.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Morning comrades!
> In a month of 'Augusterity', I've sworn off buying new watches, and avoided wruw threads to keep temptation at bay
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/augusterity-taking-acquiration-vacation-1063725.html
> It's been great, and now that the Strela's back from repair (jammed hands after a fall from my bike), quite easy
> She's been on my wrist for the last week


As much as I love my new (modern) Strela, it doesn't compare to a beautiful vintage model. If I could find a really nice one it would sure be tempting. Enjoy your beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Sadly just a wristshot, the watch was dead on arrival  
Opened the caseback and there fell a piece of gear out, also stem was bend. Im now in contact with the seller and im shure we can work things out.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



dutchassasin said:


> Sadly just a wristshot, the watch was dead on arrival
> Opened the caseback and there fell a piece of gear out, also stem was bend. Im now in contact with the seller and im shure we can work things out.


Stunner mate !!

Sure all will turn out fine, new movement probably easiest.


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*



arktika1148 said:


> Stunner mate !!
> 
> Sure all will turn out fine, new movement probably easiest.


Yeah im thinking to order a new 2416B movement, crown and gasket set from Meranom, does anyone know if the new amphibia crown fits a 960 case?
But the dial is just beautiful probably the nicest of all the vostoks i own.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Kosmodrom again today.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Good afternoon comrades, it's a beautiful day. Summer is on the wane. Let's hope we get some nice autumn days. Looks like a good year for apples here.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW August 2014 / ЧВСН Август 2014г.*

Ending August with this...


----------

